# Painting over damaged drywall...



## liquidvw (Jun 8, 2009)

I guess it would depend on how badly the drywall was. I've had problems with dry wall that I just spackled over, then primed, then painted. If it were my house and the wall was in bad shape, I would remove the dry wall and start over.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

How extensive is the drywall damage? Inexpensive way is to apply a skim coat of premix mud on the problem areas and apply a primer. I've done a lot of this, usually after wallpaper has been removed from a wall not properly prepared.


----------



## tmsurf8 (Aug 19, 2010)

its bad enough as to where i feel like id have to mud the whole damn thing to get an even finish. i just dont have the time to go mudding and sanding the entire damn thing.

i did a test area with the contractors paper and it seems to bubble up right after i paint on it. i took a piece of the paper and just painted it on its own, and it warped pretty quickly because of the paint. should i try something thicker? im not even necessarily looking for a permanent solution i just want to get it into a livable state until i have the time to go over it.

ive even considered wallpapering everything just so i have an okay surface to paint on.

thanks.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

without seeing a good picture this is a little tough. However, for damaged drywall you can NOT skim coat or paint directly over drywall that has torn paper. You need to hit the drywall with Guardz primer first. Then you can compound, prime again, then topcoat. If you try to paint or compound over damaged drywall it will bubble and look awful. If it's a small area and really bad I would just laminate some sheetrock over the existing area - might be quicker..

Good luck


----------

